# Bei Ebay CPU Verkauft, Käufer meldet sie wäre defekt



## lechium (8. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell folgenden Fall. Letztes Jahr im Dezember hatte ich mir übergangsweise für meine Freundin einen Sandy Bridge Celeron bei einem Händler gekauft und ihr mit Resthardware die ich hatte einen PC für die Uni zusammengebaut. Diese CPU habe ich jetzt März bei Ebay wieder verkauft, da sie jetzt ein Notebook hat. 

Hier ist der Link zur Auktion:
Intel Celeron G47  2 x 2 GHz (BX8 623G47 ) LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge Prozessor Boxed 1227216 | eBay

Am 17. März wurde die CPU von jemandem gekauft und jetzt meldet er sich nach 3 Wochen und meint er habe die CPU auf 3 Boards getestet und sie würde nicht funktionieren und möchte Geld zurück.

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen das die CPU defekt ist, ich hatte bestimmt schon 5 oder mehr defekte Mainboards in den letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren und auch mal seltener einen defekten RAM-Riegel, aber noch nie eine defekte CPU, bei den aktuellen Intel CPU's kann man da ja auch kaum was dran machen (sind ja keine Pins usw. dran). Ich bin ja selbst Bastler und kann mir vorstellen wie ärgerlich das ist wenn man bei Ebay bei defektes bekommt, aber die CPU lief bei mir und es ist ja sogar auch noch die Rechnung dabei, er könnte also über den Händler Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen.

Wie würdet ihr verfahren? CPU doch aus Kulanz zurücknehmen? Ich freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass es ein Privatkauf ist und er sich an den Händler wenden soll?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. April 2016)

Ich würde ihm auf letzteres verweisen, bei Privatkauf ist der Umtausch generell ausgeschlossen. Speziell bei elektronischen Teilen ist das immer so ne Sache. Er kann dir viel erzählen, und ich kann mir wie du ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das die CPU auf einmal defekt sein soll. Mich würde auch nicht wundern wenn er dich betrügen will, nach dem Motto, du überweist das Geld zurück aber er sendet die CPU nicht an dich zurück.


----------



## -RedMoon- (8. April 2016)

Hatte mal den gleichen Fall. Dabei ging es aber um eine 150€ CPU, die anschließend wirklich defekt war, allerdings bei mir jahrelang funktioniert hat. Wahrscheinlich zu viel OC betrieben vom Käufer. Nachweisen kann man das nicht mehr. 

In deinem Fall, bei so einem kleinen Betrag, würde ich erst mal freundlich aber bestimmt darauf hinweisen, dass er eine Gewährleitung vom Händler hat und sich an diesen wenden kann. Wenn alles nichts hilft, nimmst es eben wieder zurück.

Solche Dinge verkaufe ich in Zukunft nur noch mit einem Screenshot wo man die CPU ID und ein Datum einer Zeitung erkennen kann. Das ist dann genug Nachweis.


----------



## MfDoom (8. April 2016)

Privatverkauf, also Pech gehabt. Du weisst ja nicht was er mit der CPU gemacht hat.


----------



## -RedMoon- (8. April 2016)

so einfach ist das nicht. Auch als Privatmann muss man eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung von min. 6 Monaten geben. Außer du verkaufst Defekt-Ware oder weist auf dir bekannte Mängel hin. Der Passus "Privatverkauf daher kein xy" ist eben kein Freiticket. Daher kann er sich da nicht so einfach rauswinden. Fraglich ist, ob der Käufer wegen 20€ sein Recht einklagt.


----------



## Malkolm (8. April 2016)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> so einfach ist das nicht. Auch als Privatmann muss man eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung von min. 6 Monaten geben.



Hört doch auf immer so einen Bullshit zu erzählen.
Bei Privat an Privat gibt es nur die Mängelhaftung (§433 BGB), aber keinerlei sonstige Gewährleistung. Im Volksmund heißt das auch "gekauft wie gesehen".
Wenn also die CPU bei Warenübergabe in Ordnung war hat der Käufer keinerlei weitere Rechte, schon garnicht 6 Monate lang.

Ob in diesem konkreten Fall die Ware bei Übergabe in Ordnung war ist eine andere Frage. 3 Wochen testen erscheinen mir lang, je nach Sachvortrag würde ich das aber noch für nachvollziehbar halten.

Ansonsten ist Rechtsberatung übrigens (aus gutem Grund) im Forum verboten.


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2016)

Da Rechtsberatungen hier verboten sind, mache ich an dieser Stelle dicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Laudian


----------

